
SCA, invoicing, and tax tools for Stripe Billing - renchap
https://stripe.com/en-US/blog/billing-eu
======
renchap
This is quite big for businesses in the EU. You used to require external tools
to emit invoices & handle VAT, now everything should be doable from Stripe,
with no fees.

I had a look at the API and it seems you still need to assign the correct VAT
rate yourself (importing VAT rates from the official websites, and assign the
correct rate to your items), where it could be automated: "my customer is in
country X, I am selling electronical goods, please apply the correct VAT". But
this is a very strong first step!

SCA transition for recurring changes will also be automatically handled, one
less hurdle to go through.

